# Travel Destinations > South America >  Ecological Park Yvaga Guazu

## shaneyward

If you are staying some days in Santa Cruz, a visit to the ecological park Yvaga Guazu might be nice. It is just outside of the city and it is a great place to get to know about the plants and trees which you will later find on your trip to Amboró National Park (which you will surely be making, departing from Santa Cruz!). At Yvaga Guazu you´ll have a 2 hour guided tour through the park, with a guide that knows really a lot about all the plants and trees they have. They also have some cages with animals, which are also mostly native to the country.
The park is a bit unknown among the people from Santa Cruz, so I´ll explain here how to get there: you can simply pay a lot for a taxi and tell the driver to drop you off at 12,5 km along Doble Via a la Guardia (the road to cochabamba), or you can take micro 44 (green or blue one, NOT THE RED!!!) and ask the driver to give you a sign when you pass 12,5 km. You can take this micro on Av. Grigota on the second ring.
Oh, the park has a restaurant too with typical Bolivian dishes, very tasty!!!

----------


## Makeyou

Thank you forgoodcommunication.

----------


## teena4gupta

well ecological park Yvaga Guazu might be nice because of I just hear name of ecological park Yvaga but do not have any personal experience with ecological park Yvaga.

----------

